# “We’re past the point of containment”



## Ronni (Mar 9, 2020)

Apparently we’ve moved past containment and we’re now entering the mitigation stage.

Confirmed cases in the US have topped 500 across 34 states.

Los Angeles Times article

Also just read that Italy has placed roughly 16 million people under lockdown across the country’s north. The government has banned all public gatherings including funerals, weddings, concerts, sporting events etc.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 9, 2020)

Yep...there's no stopping the damned thing now. No point in trying to find scapegoats, either. All we can do is hunker down, stay informed, and try to stay healthy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

If you have Netflix, watch the series Containment.  Never thought 2 years ago that it would be a real life event, at least not this soon.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 10, 2020)

Gods just thinnin' the herd.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Gaer, if I believed in a God who is "thinnin' the herd" (how folksy, does that make your comment any less cruel?), I would hope He has better judgement about what part of "the herd" needs thinning.  And it wouldn't be the elderly and the sick.

What a shameful comment to make. Is there no bottom limit to people's nastiness?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 10, 2020)

My state's tests just came back, 3 positive for the virus.  More tests to be expected and many self-quarantied.

I am keeping prepared;  bought isopropyl alcohol and already  have aloe vera gel, bought vinyl gloves to handle door handles where I live, made the hand sanitizer and put it in two containers-1 medium pump bottle and 1 small.  I was able to buy some spray pump bottles.

I don't want to catch this.  So, I've been sort of anxious but taking precautions and trying to keep my sense of humor...even though what's to laugh about... I manage to laugh even when nothing is funny..I'm a delight at funerals, too...

So, let's hope this situation improves...greatly!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2020)

Stay safe, keep visitor's at a distance. Taking precautions and hope for the best is all we can do.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2020)

There are cases on the other side of Tampa bay, but none in Pinellas county.

We are mostly staying inside, except to go to the grocery store and to see the medicine man.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 12, 2020)

The skilled nursing home I do contract work for went on full lockdown today.  No visitors, not even spouses and children.  All staff fill out a symptoms questionnaire and have temp checks in order to enter each day.  No one--not even contract employees, doctors, hospice workers etc--can enter if they've been on a cruise, traveled by plane, visited a state with community transmission until 14 days following return home.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 12, 2020)

One of the issues with this virus is that a person can be carrying it, for days, without showing any symptoms.  During that time, they can unknowingly pass it along to dozens of people they might come into contact with.  The U.S. is just at the beginning of this epidemic, compared to Asia and Europe.....our Numbers may very will go up rapidly and substantially in coming weeks.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

There is still so much conflicting information about the virus, it's mortality rate, incubation period, rate of infection, duration, recovery phase etc., because the virus is still so new that there has been little time to test and observe.  A lot of information and conclusions about any virus is anecdotal, meaning that some of the data has NOT been obtained purely by lab testing, it's been by observation and testing of victims, and conclusions drawn from that. 

Tennessee has 18 confirmed cases.  A handful of churches and the Williamson County Jail have all announced visitor restrictions or cancellation of services to combat the coronavirus in Tennessee. A handful of assisted living/care facilities have mandated lockdowns.  Schools have closed.  Vanderbilt, Austin Peay and several other universities have extended their spring break as have local schools. Random businesses, day care centers, etc have closed down "till further notice."  Two of my kids' work places have informed their employees that they are free to work from home if they choose.  

My daughter Paige went to the store yesterday, just for some groceries she'd run out of.  She sent me these pictures, just bewildered by the actual evidence of what she's been hearing through her social media.  I don't get it it.  I really, really don't. 

Toilet paper and paper towel aisle.


Canned goods.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

The coronavirus forces a new normal.  Summations from several of my news groups







Politicians on both sides of the aisle are rushing to pass an emergency aid package that would provide paid sick leave and free testing. A House vote could come today, and the Senate is staying in session next week in order to take it up. THE WASHINGTON POST





Everyday life is grinding to a halt around the country. Ohio and Maryland became the first states to close schools. The NHL and MLB joined the NBA in suspending play, and March Madness was canceled. Broadway theaters are going dark, churches are canceling services, and Disney World shut its gates.REUTERS





U.S. stocks had their worst day since the market crash of 1987. The Fed will inject as much as $1.5 trillion into the banking system and buy government bonds to keep the market liquid, but investors are fearful monetary policy changes alone won’t be enough to prevent an economic downturn.BLOOMBERG





Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s wife, Sophie, tested positive after returning from a trip to the U.K. The PM himself is in “good health with no symptoms,” according to officials, but he's being held in isolation for 14 days.GLOBAL NEWS


----------

